# Too skinny?



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Bella was fed hay and corn :roll: at her old home. I can feel all the bones along her spine and side are really sunk in. I thought maybe it was because her belly hangs so low but now I'm a little concerned. Shes a togg. Is this normal? The area circled is where you feel all bone.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes that is normal -- have you ever seen a dairy cow? dairy goats are similar on build where their hip bones are more visible and you can feel them easily.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

The two Angora does I got from the reservation had sunken spots on either side of their hips when they first came here. I don't think that is normal as my girls filled back out shortly after putting them on a proper diet. Their stomaches looked and felt bloated despite the wasting but that cleared as well w/the change in diet. I think both were signs of long standing malnutrition from a poor diet, at least in my girls as they had been running wild on the range for a long time with little if any dietary supplementation.

I'm not familiar w/Toggs or their build so they may be different than NAGs. Good luck w/Bella.

Deb Mc


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

goats are bony animals, but you should feel their ribs not really see them. She is a littl thin but not bad. Putting her on some good quality hay will usually do the trick. I would also do a fecal and check her for worms.
beth


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

fecal came out with no worries. I brought the vet some pictures and he did recommend that she put some weight on. Now on my way back to barn to do her hooves. She's getting full royalty treatment now. LOL


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I have to constantly remind myself that its natural for my girls to have that dairy "skinny-ness." I don't like to feel bones!

Looks like you're doing a great job


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

If she were here, I would put some weight on her. Not more feed...better quality...digestible proteins and fats. Having said that...a little thin is better than too fat especially during breeding season and when she is going to kid.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I think she looks perfectly fine. :thumb:


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

I have her on good hay and she gets her mix feed twice daily, so that alone should help. She is getting one on one care rather than being in a large herd with many sheep in the mix, so she should do very well here.


----------

